# NON-HALLOWEEN Halloween songs?



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Somewhat ambiguous subject line, forgive me.
But I was just wondering...
When I set about designing and building my various props and animatrons and so on, I tend to put on a handful of albums to groove along with as I toil over my display.
And oddly, only a few are decidedly Halloween-ish albums (the Haunted Mansion and Chilling, Thrilling Sounds, etc.)... but I have a few personal favorites which could not be considered Halloween albums at all, yet to ME they are always Halloween, because THEY are what I put on when building.
MY list would be:
- any Steely Dan, but especially Disc 3 of the Citizen Box Set
- Nick Drake, Five Leaves Left and Pink Moon
- Donald Fagen 'Kamakiriad' or 'The Nightfly'
- Dave Digs Disney, a bop jazz album from Dave Brubeck in the 50's
- and quite a few more but you get the idea.
My point is that we all must have our favorite 'Halloween Work' albums. And while those albums wouldn't have to be appreciated by anyone else in here as a Halloween album, they will always be Halloween to each of us personally.
What are some of yours? I'd be fascinated to read what albums or songs other Halloween Haunters consider to be THEIR Halloween albums when working on their haunt!

Mike C.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For Whom the Bells Toll and Ave Maria from the Donnie Darko SndTrk.
Black-Sarah McLachlan
Du Hast-Rammstein
Don't Fear the Reaper and Joan Crawford-Blue Oyster Cult
Nymphetamine-Cradle of Filth
The Cheat is NOT DEAD-The Brothers Chaps and Y-O-U

And various organ music

Not music, but I also have Dead Like Me playing sometimes.


----------



## Dice (Oct 26, 2005)

Any Alice Cooper or Black Sabbath....


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I pretty much only use the Halloween theme song, but from Halloween II "Mr. Sandman" would be my favorite. Whenever I hear it, it reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Rob Zombie.......Living Dead Girl 
Soundtrack to Lost Boys......mainly Cry Little Sister
Of course Midnight Syndicate


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Ozzy- Bark at the moon or Mr. Crowley
Rob Zombie- Dragula
Cradle of Filth- Nymphetamine 
(just discovered that one and it has really captured my interest)
Judas Preist- Nightcrawler
Slayer- Seasons in the Abyss
JCs- Halloween theme!


----------



## smokeythebear (Apr 11, 2006)

all rob zombie songs muhhhahahhahhaahah


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to Watch horror movies when i'm working on my halloween props.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I'm old, so you can take my music choices or leave em...
Spooky -Atlanta Rythm Section
Green Eyed Lady -Sugarloaf
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Tubular Bells
Frankenstein - Edgar WInter Group
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo (a bunch of new guys)
Toccata and Fugue in D minor - J. S. Bach performed by Michael Murray
Goldberg Variations - J. S. Bach performed by Michael Murray
Most pipe-organ music and harpsicord music
Pink Floyd, Darkside of the Moon & Animals
Allan Parsons Project, Tales of Mystery and Imagination, I Robot, Pyrimid, and other pieces


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Patrick Doyle's soundtrack to "The Elephant Man" is a good one.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

The Dark Gardener said:


> Patrick Doyle's soundtrack to "The Elephant Man" is a good one.


What am I thinking???? Patrick Doyle didn't compose "The Elephant Man" soundtrack. John Morris did.

Whew! I feel better now.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Non-Halloween, Halloween Songs. 
One of these nights - Eagles ( A verse in there reminds me of Halloween )
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Frank Sinatra - Autumn Leaves
Moondance - Van Morrison 
Season of the Witch -	Donovan
Fools Shine On - Brother Cane (Only because it plays at the end credits of Halloween 6)


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

ANYTHING by Rob Zombie or White Zombie. I also heavily rotate Type O Negative, The Misfits, Calabrese, and The Minibosses version of the Castlevania theme. 

Oops. almost forgot Danzig.

And yes, Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Hotel California


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I suppose a lot of it depends on my costume theme that year. When I did Lara Croft, I listened to the Tomb Raider soundtracks a lot. As Oren Ishi I listened to the Kill Bill soundtrack all the time.

This year I'm thinking of doing Jack Sparrow...so...

Oh, also each Halloween always listen to Rob Zombie, Sisters of Mercy, Danny Elfman, The Matrix soundtracks and the Hellraiser Chronicles.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

you got it zombie-f

Type o Negative
Pantera
Alice in Chains
-DANZIG-
almighty Black Sabbath
The Doors


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Dunno if these count as 'non halloween' or not since several are horror movie soundtracks, but most of the songs from the soundtracks aren't like Halloween-type orchestral themes but are dongs by different artists which happened to be used in the movie 


My favorites:

All *Oingo Boingo or Boingo *albums 
(my favorite songs include Pedestrian Wolves, Dead Man's Party, No One Lives Forever, Insanity, Skin, Flesh N Blood... ok pretty much all of em  )

*Disturbing Behavior* soundtrack
(artists include The Flys, Addict, Trebel Charger, etc...)

*I Know What You Did Last Summer *soundtrack 
(artists include Type O Negative, Offspring, Our Lady Peace, Korn, etc...)

*Idle Hands *soundtrack 
(artists include The Living End, Offspring, Blink182, Rob Zombie, The Vandals, etc..)


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft

Anyone have a good "I Put A Spell On You" artists? besides Screaming Jaw Hawkins. Love the Bette Midler version from Hocus Pocus but need others. I really liked the band from the movie, but you can't find any full recordings from them, or can you?


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the Marilyn Manson version of "I Put A Spell On You" a lot... I think I had it on the "Lost Highway" soundtrack. 
I also really liked the Hocus Pocus version, but no I haven't seen anywhere you can get the full version.

To find out who else has done the song, see here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Put_a_Spell_on_You


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Squrrel Nut Zippers "Hell"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Only once, that I recall, did I replay the same song over and over while working on a prop. It was my Cauldron Witch, and the song was an oldie by Francis Albert Sinatra, "Witchcraft".

It drove my partner bonkers, she just HAD to go shopping every time I worked on the Witch. It turned out awesome, by the way.

"Those fingers in my hair...
That sly come-hither stare...
That strips my conscience bare, 
It's Witchcraft..."


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

The same music I clean to, get ready to go out on the town to and generally listen to when I want to feel good...

Eagles
Southern Classic (Marshall Tucker, Skynyrd, CSNY...)
1970's (Chevy Van, Take A Letter Maria, Copacabana...)

Mostly, my CD carousel has compilations in it. If I send a list to her, my step-monster will make me CD's.  She has made probably a dozen for me.

I feel out of touch... I've never heard of many of these bands/songs you guys list.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

I thought of another one.

"Moon Over Bourbon Street" by Sting.


Roger


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Jump in the Line - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Jump in the Line - Harry Belafonte


OH-kay! I believe you!

Mike C.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

1313 Mockingbird Lane said:


> I feel out of touch... I've never heard of many of these bands/songs you guys list.


Add me to that list. Songs I listen to get me in the mood for prop building/planning are:

Hotel California/Eagles
Don't Fear the Reaper/Blue Oyster Cult
Witchy Woman/Eagles
Bad Moon Rising/CCR
Voodoo/Godsmack
Werewolves of London/Warren Zevon
Hell's Bells/ACDC


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

*Sneaky Bat Machine *– Boneshaker, Disco for the Dead
*Kurt Harland *– Ausoween – killer remix of “This is Halloween” & “Ich bin ein Auslander”
*Buck-Tick *- Romance, Love Letter, Oukoku Kingdome Come, ASYLUM GARDEN
*Gackt *- Crescent, Mars and Diabolos albums


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a mp3 of Kurt Harland's Ausoween I could have? I can not seem to find it anywhere to download.

Greg


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally found it and downloaded it. What a cool song. Thanks everyone for turning me on to it.

Greg


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

"Halloween" by Helloween-14 minutes and pretty damn good. OK it might have been tailored toward Halloween but it always gets me going (it even works Charlie Brown and the Great Pumpkin into the song without it sounding corny)!

Some others listed work perfect as well: Voodoo and Voodoo 2 by Godsmack, Don't Fear The Reaper by BOC, Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie, also check out his House of 1000 Corpses soundtrack, Alice Cooper has some great stuff from the Constrictor and Raise Your Fist and Yell albums, "Nymphetamine" by Cradle of Filth is a great one.

Oh, there's another song by an 80s band that wrote about Alice Cooper-"Scared" by Dangerous Toys is pretty cool.

Lesee, what else? Oh-try the Queen of The Damned Soundtrack-there are 2 versions, one instrumental and the other with the songs from the movie. It is about vampires and is pretty creepy, can't go wrong.
Speaking of which, here's a final eerie one "Change (in the house of flies)" by the Deftones. It creeped me out the first time I heard it but it is also on the Queen of The Damned soundtrack.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Dr. Paul Bearer said:


> Oh, there's another song by an 80s band that wrote about Alice Cooper-"Scared" by Dangerous Toys is pretty cool.


Wow! I didn't think that ANYONE else knew about that song.. I love it! Or how about something from "Operation Mindcrime" (Queensryche) like "Eyes of a Stranger"?

I even like the Ghetto Boys' "My Mind is Playing Tricks on Me" and I HATE rap, but that's only because it's got the following lyric:

_This year Halloween fell on a weekend/and me and Ghetto Boys was trick-or-treatin'....._


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

selections from Phantom of the Opera movie soundtrack, including remixes
The Sorcerer's Apprentice
A Night on Bald Mountain


----------

